
How Imgur avoids the ugliness of social media - Tomte
https://www.recode.net/2018/12/26/18155660/imgur-alan-schaaf-social-media-cesspool-abuse-moderation-kara-swisher-recode-decode-podcast
======
pjc50
.. by not being a social network, and by aggressive moderation.

"Imgur is not for connection, it is for disconnection.”

"Imgur doesn’t subscribe to free speech absolutism: Its moderators believe
some things don’t belong on the site’s public forums, and so the offending
content gets removed without much deliberation." (I'm not sure if I believe
this one)

It's effectively the image hosting site for reddit. The challenge in this
market is making enough money and managing the moderation; all the
addictiveness and "social" is outsourced to other sites.

